# my first ever reptile H-E-L-P



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi :blush:
this is my very first reptile he is a leopard gecko and 11 weeks old,
i bought him on sunday 10th may, the shop that i bought him from said he has 5 mealworms and 4 crickets (size 4 ) a day. i have put them in on the first day but it looks like he may have eaten poss 2 crickets?? is this normal and how long should it take for him tio settel in to his new home? 
how long should i give him b4 i start to handle him?
all help greatly needed
Gill :?


----------



## Tomseale (Jan 17, 2011)

to be fair mate, that is alot of food for a leopard gecko, when i used to own them i would feed an adult on 7 - 10 crickets every 2 days. As yours is still young im not surprised he hasnt eaten it all... your best bet is to leave the mealworms in over night and feed 4-5 crickets every 2 days. if you need any more help feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Whitewitch13 said:


> this is my very first reptile he is a leopard gecko and 11 weeks old,
> i bought him on sunday 10th may, the shop that i bought him from said he has 5 mealworms and 4 crickets (size 4 ) a day. i have put them in on the first day but it looks like he may have eaten poss 2 crickets?? is this normal and how long should it take for him tio settel in to his new home?
> how long should i give him b4 i start to handle him?
> all help greatly needed
> Gill :?


hi Gill
new leos will sometimes take a few days or so to settle in before they start eating normally ~ with regards to the livefood amounts the shop is about right ... young healthy leos will eat a lot especially as they put most of their energy into growing; mine at that age are fed every day and can go through between 10-15 livefood items (mine are fed on well gutloaded mealies, crickets, roaches and hoppers).
There's more info that may be of help on my website here ~ SleepyDeeGeckos
I'd leave him for at least a couple of weeks to settle in and get used to you before attempting to handle him.... good luck : victory:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome and grats on your new arrival!

I agree with SleepyD. It is hard to know whos advice to trust when you are new to a forum but you can always trust SleepyD.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

jools said:


> Hi and welcome and grats on your new arrival!
> 
> I agree with SleepyD. It is hard to know whos advice to trust when you are new to a forum but you can always trust SleepyD.


Well I wouldn't go quite _that_ far...especially when she's had a wee dram or two :whistling2:

However, in this instance she's talking about leos, so her advice is spot on.

Hello Gill and :welcome:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Whitewitch13 said:


> Hi :blush:
> this is my very first reptile he is a leopard gecko and 11 weeks old,
> i bought him on sunday 10th may, the shop that i bought him from said he has 5 mealworms and 4 crickets (size 4 ) a day. i have put them in on the first day but it looks like he may have eaten poss 2 crickets?? is this normal and how long should it take for him tio settel in to his new home?
> how long should i give him b4 i start to handle him?
> ...


 i take it you meant sunday tenth of april:lol2:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

olivine said:


> *Well I wouldn't go quite that far...especially when she's had a wee dram or two :whistling2:*
> 
> However, in this instance she's talking about leos, so her advice is spot on.
> 
> Hello Gill and :welcome:


I was keeping things polite - this IS the Newbie section :lol2:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

jools said:


> I was keeping things polite - this IS the Newbie section :lol2:


Well, I was as polite as I could be in the circumstances...and surely forwarned is forearmed?? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> i take it you meant sunday tenth of april:lol2:


oops yep i ment april not may:whistling2:
thanks to everyone i feel alot happier now as he has come out of hiding
i got a couple more pics of him and put them in my album on here :flrt:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww congrats! He's a gorgeous littlun :flrt:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> I was keeping things polite - this IS the Newbie section :lol2:





olivine said:


> Well, I was as polite as I could be in the circumstances...and surely forwarned is forearmed?? :whistling2::lol2:


_*sniffs*_ will deal with you two at a later date :whistling2:



Whitewitch13 said:


> thanks to everyone i feel alot happier now as he has come out of hiding
> i got a couple more pics of him and put them in my album on here :flrt:


lovely looking leo hun :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Lovely looking leo and lovely dog too! Your parrot/parakeet is looking healthy too


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Leos all seem to be different - mine was settled and tame / handleable straight away, but the advice about leaving them alone for a few days is good. Don't worry if it's appetite isn't great to start with. They're pretty hardy and can go a while without any food. The fact that it's eating a bit suggests there's nothing to worry about.

They're fantastic little creatures and I still find mine facinating to watch - especially when she's hunting. I've got a moonlight bulb in the viv and if I switch off all the other lights at night, this is just enough light to be able to watch her. It still amazes me how quick she is when she strikes at a food item. Crickets have no chance!


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

SleepyD said:


> _*sniffs*_ will deal with you two at a later date :whistling2:
> 
> 
> lovely looking leo hun :2thumb:


thanks everyone
quick update think his eaten a few more crickets hasn't touched any meal worms. thought i would try a treat and put 1 wax worm in the dish but half hour later found the mealies had eaten it :blush:
but on a good note he did me a little present:lol2: so iknow his eaten some thing :whistling2:


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nix said:


> Lovely looking leo and lovely dog too! Your parrot/parakeet is looking healthy too


thank you
faith is only 2years 5mths so stil a puppy and spoilt rotton.
darbie is a chinese parrot who is now 15 years old again spoilt rotton only another 70 yrs to go :gasp:
:lol2:


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whitewitch13 said:


> thanks everyone
> quick update think his eaten a few more crickets hasn't touched any meal worms. thought i would try a treat and put 1 wax worm in the dish but half hour later found the mealies had eaten it :blush:
> but on a good note he did me a little present:lol2: so iknow his eaten some thing :whistling2:


***********:whistling2:
Here comes my next qusetion do leo's make noise's?
the reason i ask is this morn 5.05a.m i went into the room where his viv is and i heard a sort of very low deepish purring , this happened twice before his lights came on,
if i haden't lost my cat due to old age 2 years ago i would have thought she was curled up in there :lol2: 
and he has now eaten a wax worm and wait for it 2 mealworms lol:mf_dribble:
any answears anyone??


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Answered on your other thread


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

*new update on falkor*



Whitewitch13 said:


> Hi :blush:
> this is my very first reptile he is a leopard gecko and 11 weeks old,
> i bought him on sunday 10th may, the shop that i bought him from said he has 5 mealworms and 4 crickets (size 4 ) a day. i have put them in on the first day but it looks like he may have eaten poss 2 crickets?? is this normal and how long should it take for him tio settel in to his new home?
> how long should i give him b4 i start to handle him?
> ...


hi everyone just can't believe i have had falkor for almost two weeks now.
his now walking over my hand and licking my fingers (well not licking but tasting ) he seams to be eating the crickets and a few mealworms and his had a couple of wax worms:flrt:
so he's starting to settle in nicley :lol2: he also seems to come out and look at me if i make a clickin noise!!!!


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear that Falkor has settled in so quickly (many leos take _far_ longer to adjust to a new home); it sounds as though you're both doing really well :2thumb:


----------

